# Any Word on Morrisons?



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Is Morrisons Spring anywhere near done? I have some folks in need of some training.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Went shellcracker fishing down there day before yesterday, looked like a ton of works still got to be done from the map project I looked at earlier in the year.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

tunis!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

I talked to Walton County's Administrator late last week about this issue and the dog laws - The administrator is a friend and client of mine. He said late summer! They will have a big grand opening and to keep checking walton county's website for up dates...........................sad to here it's taking so long!

Jay


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish they would hurry. I havent rinsed my gear since the last time I was there


----------

